# Full image backup suggestions?



## const37 (Feb 23, 2012)

ClockwordMod Recovery has been great for flashing customizations, but the nandroid backups it creates frequently fail to restore (MD5 doesn't check). In another thread, dwitherell mentions that he doesn't use CWM for full backups.

So any suggestions from the pros for creating full system images? I use and love Titanium for app backups, but I'd like to capture snapshots so that I can roll back easily if a customization doesn't work out.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

const37 said:


> ClockwordMod Recovery has been great for flashing customizations, but the nandroid backups it creates frequently fail to restore (MD5 doesn't check). In another thread, dwitherell mentions that he doesn't use CWM for full backups.
> 
> So any suggestions from the pros for creating full system images? I use and love Titanium for app backups, but I'd like to capture snapshots so that I can roll back easily if a customization doesn't work out.


twrp is a cool recovery, and my backup root is a good app. it backs up apps, call log, messages, contacts, settings.. not sure if it does homescreen layout, but I'm pretty sure it does.


----------

